# R.I.P Jimi Hendrix



## 04mucklowd (Sep 18, 2010)

Today is the 40th Anniversary of the death of Jimi Hendrix
The worlds greatest guitarist


----------



## theace (Sep 18, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Today is the 40th Anniversary of the death of Jimi Hendrix
> The worlds greatest *guitar GOD*



Fix'd. R.I.P. Jimmy...


----------



## splinteh (Sep 19, 2010)

theace said:


> Fix'd. R.I.P. *Jimmy*...


 
It's Jimi. 

If only today's music wasn't about baby faces and naked people....It's not even about the music.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 19, 2010)

Baby faces and naked people?

lolwut? XD


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 20, 2010)

He is talking about all these gayish people with fake looks (including the girls) that does "music" just to get attention.

Jimi still rules, no one has come near him ever since.


----------



## BigSams (Sep 21, 2010)

Good music is alive, just not necessarily popular. But who gives a crap about what's popular and what's not; listen to stuff if you like it (even if it happens to be commercial). There's plenty of good bands out there, and with youtube and the internet these days, even the most underground bands can be in your ipod/mp3 player. And if you honestly think that NO ONE has come close to the skill of one guy in the last 40 years, you need to get out more and be more open minded.


----------



## Johan444 (Sep 21, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Good music is alive, just not necessarily popular. But who gives a crap about what's popular and what's not; listen to stuff if you like it (even if it happens to be commercial). There's plenty of good bands out there, and with youtube and the internet these days, even the most underground bands can be in your ipod/mp3 player. And if you honestly think that NO ONE has come close to the skill of one guy in the last 40 years, you need to get out more and be more open minded.


 
This.

Some people judge "today's music" by one song they once heard on radio, or from what they read in the papers. Makes me rage. If you're going to judge it then you better put in some effort to see what's there.

"lol u guys no band has ever beat beatles in musical quality" Give me a break. I can go on forever but no point.

(Not aimed at Kenneth or anyone specific (except really closed-minded people)).

R.I.P.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 21, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> One of the world's most overrated guitarist who actually isn't that good compared to so so so many other guitarist around today.


 


Fixed.


----------



## splinteh (Sep 21, 2010)

Search any decent rock song on YouTube and you'll find Justin Bieber sucks in the comments. 

There is lots of good music, but many people don't know what's out there.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 22, 2010)

splinteh said:


> Search any decent rock song on YouTube and you'll find Justin Bieber sucks in the comments.
> 
> There is lots of good music, but many people don't know what's out there.




Exactly! People who say music today sucks just think about the top 20 ****. There is so much out there, of so many different styles and genres, so to say you hate today's music is retarded.


----------



## Joker (Sep 22, 2010)

That f** Justin Bieber does suck.
Anyhow, R.I.P. Jimi. Don't know who he is, but to most of you guys he's good, so R.I.P.

^IMO


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hSW67ySCio

Lefties ftw.
RIP Jimi


----------



## Joker (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hSW67ySCio
> 
> Lefties ftw.
> RIP Jimi


 
Nah he's right handed, the vid was mirrored. Lol jk.


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 22, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Baby faces and naked people?
> 
> lolwut? XD


 
He's obviously talking about Nirvana's album Nevermind.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 22, 2010)

RIP. He's awesome, I just started watching some songs on YouTube by him yesterday.
But there's still some good modern music, by artists who actually _care_ about the music. Like Ronald Jenkees.


----------



## musicninja17 (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't think he was the greatest....of his time, maybe.


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 23, 2010)

Hehe, overrated, yes, you did not get my point, I know there are loads of skilled players out there, poeople that easily hit the strings more times then Jimi ever did and with far better precission. But they did not invent a compleatly new style. Sure, there was some that distored and smashed their stuff into walls and so even before Jimi did it, but it did not sound that good =)

Heavy rock and roll music was a peroid between the late 60's early 70's, whatever came after that are the copyists trying to be some of their heros from that period or trying to be like someone that was trying to be like some from the period and so on, bloody gays!

Contemporary styles was always the best, music that is it's own time, like the electro of the early 80's, the rave scene of the 90's and so. But today there is no new style like those, just a load of diffrent retro styles.


----------



## Escher (Sep 24, 2010)

To all the haters; no, Jimi really was, and is, the best. And trust me, I know my guitarists.

Sure there are those who play with basically 'optimal' technique at 21 notes per second these days, but nobody could make a guitar sing like that man...


----------



## qqwref (Sep 24, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Heavy rock and roll music was a peroid between the late 60's early 70's, whatever came after that are the copyists trying to be some of their heros from that period or trying to be like someone that was trying to be like some from the period and so on, bloody gays!


This paragraph made me laugh. There's nothing wrong with playing a style you like; it's silly to ask everyone to go along with current music (a lot of which sucks _so hard_) just because it's current. Music is an art, not an organization.


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 24, 2010)

qqwref said:


> This paragraph made me laugh. There's nothing wrong with playing a style you like; it's silly to ask everyone to go along with current music (a lot of which sucks _so hard_) just because it's current. Music is an art, not an organization.


 
But sadly people treat it like an organization.


----------



## musicninja17 (Sep 24, 2010)

Do you play guitar?

Your opinion vs mine I guess.
I still say there've been plenty of more technically skilled players since him.
Of course there've been.

I just don't like the 'because he was first he is best' argument that some people take.


----------



## splinteh (Sep 26, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> He's obviously talking about Nirvana's album Nevermind.



*cough* ga ga lady Justin bieber *cough*


----------

